
Craig Wright to Judge: “bonded courier” gave me keys to Satoshi’s 1M+ bitcoins - tempsy
https://modernconsensus.com/cryptocurrencies/bitcoin/craig-wright-to-judge-bonded-courier-gave-me-keys-to-satoshi-nakamotos-1100111-bitcoins/
======
stale2002
You need to be very very careful, when parsing things that Craig says.

His statement is implying that he is getting access to the "private keys"
which would allow him to actually have control over the 1M fortunate.

But, if you look at what he is actually saying, he is actually only claiming
that he is getting access to the "public keys", which is just a list of his
supposed holdings.

It is a very weasely way to imply something, and then when people ask to back
up your statement with proof, he will go back and say "umm, actually it was
this different thing, and I can't show you proof because private keys are not
the same as public keys!".

You should expect another excuse soon, as for why he actually can't move his
coins.

~~~
tempsy
It’s not clear what this encrypted document contains. I agree that nothing
matters until he actually signs some message or moves some bitcoin to prove he
owns it.

Either way BSV has quadrupled in four days, so there are certainly people who
are heavily betting something will come of this.

------
blotter_paper
Wright has forged signatures to prove his Satoshiness. _Maybe_ Kleiman was
Satoshi, that could explain how Wright had knowledge that supposedly fooled
Andresen, but Wright is clearly a scammer of some sort. My money is on this
whole charade being a pump-n-dump scheme for Bitcoin SV.

~~~
jki275
This is the most logical conclusion, though why BSV is moving based on this
makes little sense.

There was a post yesterday that I saw that suggested this is some kind of long
con to try to get a court order to actually fork the BTC blockchain to give
him access to Satoshi's coins -- absurd concept really, but not out of the
realm of what this guy would think he could do.

------
me_me_me
Why on earth are people talking about this guy, is is a proven fraudster. He
is lying for living and everybody knows it, yet somehow he is still talked
about.

Is there some king of pattern in bs artists staying popular despite reality?

~~~
nextweek2
> Is there some king of pattern in bs artists staying popular despite reality?

Plenty of people want to see him get his comeuppance in court. It would be
nice if the courts decided to punish his perjury.

------
panarky
If Wright's long history of deception wasn't enough evidence that this is
bunk, the term "bonded courier" should be a clue.

It's conspicuously ostentatious and fake-official. When you think about it,
why would data need to be delivered by a dude in a rented uniform?

------
WalterBright
My money is on Hal Finney being Satoshi.

~~~
misiti3780
Part of me thinks that too, but if he was, why didnt he just admit it on his
death bed?

~~~
WalterBright
I read that he selected euthanization in the circumstance when he could no
longer able to communicate, and that came about.

Hal was one of those off-the-charts smart people, and was kind and well-liked
by everyone. He also liked to prank people, and the Satoshi prank is just the
kind of thing he'd do.

He was interviewed a few months before his death where he was asked if he was
Satoshi, and he just smiled.

~~~
blotter_paper
> He was interviewed a few months before his death where he was asked if he
> was Satoshi, and he just smiled.

Sauce? I found an article from a few months before his death where he glances
down (indicating a "no") when asked if he was involved in the creation of
Bitcoin. He involuntarily smiles (but also glances down) when asked if he has
any connection to Dorian Nakamoto.

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2014/03/25/satosh...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2014/03/25/satoshi-
nakamotos-neighbor-the-bitcoin-ghostwriter-who-wasnt/amp/)

~~~
WalterBright
That's it. Thanks for finding it.

